# Adding blinking lights to the driver-side door



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Has anyone added lights to the driver-side doorway on their 5-series BMW?**
I'm very surprised this most basic of features doesn't exist.*
_I'm researching how to add lights activated when the door opens, perhaps even blinking lights._

I haven't had a car in years that didn't have these safety lights so I didn't even think of looking for this until I drove my new 525 at night.

I think, with your help, we can add this feature; but first, let's ask ...
*Has anyone successfully added driver-side door lights to their BMW?*

*Note: *_I ran a search but didn't find anything but door reflectors (even in gov sites http://fmvss108.tripod.com/light_sources.htm).








_


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think you could certainly do this but you will be doing some sheetmetal work!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

IIRC, on my wife's 525iT, a "puddle" light comes on when the door is opened, illuminating the ground directly beneath the door... I would think that it would be relatively easy to drill a hole in the edge of your door (say, where the reflector is now), tap into this power source, and install an LED of your choice of size (I'm sure the guys at Radio Shack could help you with a blinking one, if you so desire)... and wire it to come on when the door is opened... 
I've installed LEDs from RS in the dashboard of my VW Thing to replace the oil and alternator idiot lights that were removed when I swapped out the stock speedo for the tach out of a Porsche 914... the tach still has locations for turn indicators and high beam, but not for oil and alternator (I have installed oil pressure and alternator guages too, so the idiot lights are redundant, but what the heck...) Radio Shack sells LEDs in all sorts of sizes, colors, etc. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Salvator said:


> IIRC, on my wife's 525iT, a "puddle" light comes on when the door is opened, illuminating the ground directly beneath the door


 *The 2002 BMW 525i also has this aptly named white "puddle light" which seems to turn on when the door is opened.*

*I agree it should be relatively easy electrically as it seems all we'd need to do is tap into those wires with a suitably recessed red warning light. *_LEDs, as you suggested, might be nice due to their extremely low current draw (16ma per LED typically) and long burn time (two decades are not unheard of for LEDs as there is no known wearout mechanism AFAIK).

_I ask first because one good hint is worth a dozen trial-and-error mistakes.The first trick is for us to locate a suitable light that fits in the doorway.

*In my searches so far, all I've found is reflectors ... but I'll keep looking for a recessed light and a spot to put it in the door.








*


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*This is a difficult search (it's easy to find the wrong part)*

*I should reiterate I can find PLENTY of lights that won't fit.*
* The trick is to first find a 12v light that WILL fit.*
_ Then accessing the existing wiring will be the second step.
_ 
I also checked the ETK (a daunting task) and didn't see anything yet.

But, I can't be the first (and only) driver to want this common safety feature.
* Fellow BMW drivers ... please help us all by posting potential light sources.*
I'll do my part by filling you in on the details.

Thanks,
Shaftdrive


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

shaftdrive said:


> But, I can't be the first (and only) driver to want this common safety feature.


I imagine that most of us checks whats coming from behind before opening the door.
If you don´t check i can´t see what difference the light would make, but that´s just me.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Probably not the cheapest source, but every Ferrari I have owned had a red light that illuminated when you opened the door. They are usually mounted at the end of the door and retained by two very small Phillips screws. Can't recall the manufacturer, and I am travelling on business, and unable to check right now...

This is a source for "other" Italian car parts (alfa, fiat, etc), they should carry the same or similar light used on a Ferrari (many small parts interchange, at least on cars from the 60's through 80's). http://www.international-auto.com/

Dave


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*Just because you can see them does not mean they can see you.*



tsaros said:


> I imagine that most of us checks whats coming from behind before opening the door. If you don´t check i can´t see what difference the light would make


 
*
Your point is valid.*_

Having ridden a motorcycle for decades, and having broadsided a vehicle whose driver, fighting the red-light running ticket, claimed in court, under oath, they "never even saw me" when I could clearly see them at all times, mabye I err a bit too much on the safe side._

*But still, isn't this a most basic safety feature of almost any luxury car?*


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

shaftdrive said:


> I hope I was gentle.
> My disagreement with your point is not with you, per se; it's simply with your implied premise that *"if I can see them, that must mean they already saw me."*


You where gentle 
However, my point was not how you discribed it.
Im simply saying that i do not belive that a light in the doorside will do any difference.

If we agree that the light is there for vehicles coming from behind when you are parked and ready to exit your car.
If that is the case then you usually check if there is something coming from behind before exiting your car (atleast i do that).
In order to have an accident during this situation there will be a vehicle coming to close to you or at high speed, or both.
Having a light will not reduce the speed of the coming vehicle nor will it give that vehicle enough time to get proper distance to the side.
The reason im saying that the light will not do it is quite simple, at high speed and/or to little space sideways a door opening infront of you will for sure wake any driver up way more then the light.

Regardless of my believes and or different opinions on this i do hope that you find a proper lightsource for your project and that it suits your needs well.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

That's a nice touring you have Tsaros


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

tsaros said:


> Having a light will not reduce the speed of the coming vehicle nor will it give that vehicle enough time to get proper distance to the side.


 Good points! 
* I agree, the additional light might not do much good after all.*
_ But, at least, it would make me "feel" safer to have a bright light on the door (just like the blinking lights most of us add to our BMW motorcycles to augment the existing brake lights)._
*
Now, the first problem is really WHERE TO GET SUITABLE PARTS?*


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

TheMatrixz said:


> That's a nice touring you have Tsaros


Thank you, yours looks nice as well


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

shaftdrive said:


> Good points!
> *I agree, the additional light might not do much good after all.*
> _But, at least, it would make me "feel" safer to have a bright light on the door (just like the blinking lights most of us add to our BMW motorcycles to augment the existing brake lights)._
> 
> *Now, the first problem is really WHERE TO GET SUITABLE PARTS?*


I think that earley Volvo V70´s have quite thin lights that mounts on the side of the door.
A friend of mine drives a Volvo so i can check his car later tonight and take pictures if it looks like it can be made to fit.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't MB's have lights on their doors?


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

The e39 has a light on the door


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

shaftdrive said:


> *Has anyone added lights to the driver-side doorway on their 5-series BMW?**
> I'm very surprised this most basic of features doesn't exist.*
> _I'm researching how to add lights activated when the door opens, perhaps even blinking lights._
> 
> ...


I think the reflector on the door is supposed to serve the purpose of the safety light.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> I think the reflector on the door is supposed to serve the purpose of the safety light.


I think he wants to make the reflector blink.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

MatWiz said:


> I think he wants to make the reflector blink.


 If reflectors were as visible as lights, emergency vehicles would be a lot more streamlined 

Here's a toungue-in-cheek example of the suggested blinking safety reflectors:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Here is the style of light used on a Ferrari door. This is the same light they have used for the past 30 years.


----------

